# Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...



## Steph_BW (13. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Foris, nach 2 Jahren Bearbeitungsgeschick habe ich endlich grünes Licht vom Gartenbesitzer (meinem Vater) bekommen einen Teich zu bauen. Ende des Monats möchte ich mit den Baggerarbeiten beginnen, die Blumen... sind schon evakuiert.                                                                                                                  Teichgröße: ca 7x5 Meter und einer Tiefe von minimum 1,60 m (mal schaun wie tief der Minibagger es packt) mit einem "separaten" Klärbecken denke so ca 5x1 Meter und einer max Tiefe von 1 m. Jetzt hab ich 2 Probleme: 1: da der Garten ein separater Bauplatz ist liegt noch kein Strom, so dass ich die Pumpe per Solarpaneel und 2 Busbatterien betreiben möchte. (Nur wegen der Teichpumpe Strom zu verlegen ist mir zu teuer...) Da ich im I-Net schon gesehen habe, dass andere den HMF aus der Aquaristik für ihren Teich verwenden würde ich dies auch gern tun. Idee: HMF 1x0.5 m als Vorklärer. Dahinter ein "XXL Luftheber der das Wasser in das Klärbecken leitet. Da mir die Sache gekauft zu teuer ist, werde ich es per Eigenbau probieren. Dass es bzgl des Rohrdurchmessers und Höhendifferenz tüftelig werden könnte bin ich mir im klaren. Als Luftpumpe dachte ich an einen Kolbenkompressor, da dieser ja Wartungsärmer ist... Denkt ihr das das funktionieren könnte? .                                                                                                                            Mein zweites Problem: ich habe 2 Deutsche Doggen die Wasser lieben. Die Hunde werden den Teich also als Pool missbrauchen. Reicht es, wenn ich Vlies und Folie ausm Baumarkt kaufe und dann die Böschungsmatten von Naturagart verwende oder muss ich die Verbundsmatte mit einer Mörtelschicht nehmen? Würde ungern auch die Folie dort bestellen, da das dann meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen würde...                                                                                                                  Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! LG Stephanie


----------



## California1 (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo Stephanie,
ich schätze du wirst eine Mörtelschicht brauchen, da dir deine Hunde sonst löcher in die Folie machen.

LG.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo Stephanie,

herzlich willkommen.

Zwei Deiner Probleme kannst Du mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion auf die Spurkommen. "Luftheber" und auch "Hundeteich" sind hier schon mehrfach behandelt worden. Auch das Thema "Solar" haben wir im Programm, allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie weit die Lösung fortgeschritten ist.

Also - wer sucht, der findet...


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo Stephanie,

einen Hund haben wir auch, die geht aber leider ned in den Teich - Beagle halt 

ich habe meine Teiche vermörtelt - falls doch mal ein 4 Beiner auf die Idee kommt ins Wasser zu gehen.




 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/150




 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10



und die 2 haben mich zum "*mörteln*" verführt 


Simon: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432

Thias: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225





und so schaut´s dann aus wenn mal alles fertig ist :


----------



## lutzdoggen (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo wir haben auch zwei DD aber davon war nur eine mal im Wasser als sie nämlich durchs Eis gebrochen war ansonsten saufen sie nur aus dem Teich.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Guten morgen, 

wenn das meine Doggen wären würde ich Ihnen den Teich verbieten und Sie in größeren Gewässern Ihrer Wasserfreude nachgehen lassen. Für denn Einzelfall, das Sie doch mal nicht gehorchen sollten reicht (vermutlich) die Böschungsmatte. 

Wenn Du das nicht verbieten willst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mit der Verbundmatte bzw. Mörtel arbeiten. 
Bedenke aber, das so Hunde im Teich dann viel kaputt machen und viel Dreck eintragen. 
Das muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er den Teich für seine Hunde baut oder um ein optisches Highlight oder ein Biotop im Garten zu haben.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## BobbyT (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo,

hier im Forum gibt es bereits das Thema Hundeteich. Ich will auch einen. Unser Labby (bestimmt auch ein Wasserhund) hat zwar nur 30 kg, aber er hat sich mit den Fischen geeinigt. 
Die Fische im tiefen Bereich und er im Flachen. Das haben auch andere Hundebesitzer bestätigt.
Der Teich ist zu klein zum Schwimmen. Zum Abkühlen reicht das niedrige Wasser.
Als Apportierhund hat er sogar begriffen, dass die Seerose nicht aus dem Wasser möchte. Es war etwas schwierig das NEIN korrekt zu verwenden, aber nun geht er in den Teich und die Pflanzen bleiben drin.
Ich bin auch Neuling, aber ich denke, wir sollten im Bereich Hundeteich weiter machen. 
Was ist denn eine Verbundmatte? Ich muss dringend das Ufer und die Folie machen.Bisher, ca. 8 Monate, haben die Krallen keine Schaden verursacht.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## juni_74 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo, 

bei der Größe würde ich mal über PE-Folie nachdenken. Ich habe eine 1mm PE-Folie im Einsatz. Die hält bis zu gewissen Grenzen auch groben Schaufelkontakt stand. 

Grüße

Jürgen

PS. 42 kg Rottweiler auch nach 5 Jahren noch kein Problem


----------



## Nori (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Bei ca. 35 m²  und der angepeilten Tiefe werden es schon deutlich mehr als 10.00 Liter werden.
Zur Technik:
Busbatterien definiere ich (noch) als __ Blei-Säure Batterien - die sind langfristig nicht als Pufferbatterien für Solaranwendungen geeignet - da sollten Blei-Gel-Typen (= Sau-Teuer!) verwendet werden (wenn du nat. an einer Quelle sitzt und alle 1-2 Jahre neue Bus-Batterien bekommst, dann kannst auch mit diesen "normalen" Batterien arbeiten).
Du benötigst halt einen Laderegler und einen Wechselrichter um etwaige (handelsüblige) Kompressoren betreiben zu können - momentan fallen mir keine leistungsfähigen 12 oder 24 Volt-Sachen ein.
Auf Dauer gerechnet und vor allem auf Grund der horrenden Kosten für Paneele und der Pufferung (und trotzdem nicht zuverlässigen Versorgung durch solche "Inselanlagen") sehe ich die Investition in eine 230-Volt Stromversorgung sinnvoller als irgendwelche "Solar-Klimmzüge".

Gruß Nori


----------



## Steph_BW (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Hallo an alle! 

Entschuldigt, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, hatte leider 2 größere OPs in den letzten Wochen und war nicht online!

Danke euch für die Tips! Das mit der Solaranlage habe ich mir schon aus dem Kopf geschlagen, da es Schlussendlich einfach zu teuer ist bzw wie Nobi sagt sich nicht lohnt. Es wird also doch auf nen Stromanschluss hinauslaufen.

Ich werde es so machen wie in den oben angegebenen Links beschrieben, denn nur Folie ist mir einfach zu riskant bzw ich bin definitiv zu faul zum Löcher flicken.

Leider bin ich durch die OPs und einen Autokauf noch nicht dazu gekommen, mit dem Teichbau zu beginnen und da ich in ca 2 Wochen wieder in die Klinik muss und in 8 Wochen noch mal wird das vor Herbst leider auch nichts mehr werden. Aber was solls, da geht die eigene Gesundheit halt vor...


----------



## Fize (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin braucht euren Rat! XXL Hunde im Teich...*

Oh nein, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall ganz bald gute Besserung! Wir haben auch einen Hund, der gern baden geht. Es ist echt toll zu sehen, wie er sich freut. Das kannst du dann ja auch noch nächstes Jahr realisieren. Wie du schon sagst, Gesundheit geht vor.


----------



## Kamilah (21. Mai 2014)

Ich grabe diesen Thread mal aus, weil er zum Thema paßt und ich keinen neuen aufmachen will 

Ich bin ja noch beim Neubau unseres Teiches.
Bis letztes Jahr waren unsere Hunde absolut wasserscheu! Pfoten ins Wasser? Da musste es schon über 30° haben!
Dann hatten wir Besuch und dieser brachte unserem wasserscheuen Gesindel dann bei, dass planschen Spaß macht....
In unserer Teichbaugrube steht nach Regen das Wasser und unsere Racker benutzen das jetzt schon zum abkühlen.
Nun bin ich am überlegen, wie ich den beiden an der flachen Seite des Teiches eine kleine Stelle abteile.

Ich hatte jetzt vor in diesem Bereich Vlies auf die Folie zu legen und da dann Gehwegplatten drauf zu legen, damit die Hunde die Folie nicht kaputt machen können.
Den Bereich will ich dann mit Hohlblocksteinen vom Rest abtrennen. Die Fische können zwar durchschwimmen, aber die Hunde eben nicht weiter in den Teich. Auf die Hohlblocksteine, die bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen sollen, will ich dann Pflanzen stellen, die ein bißchen größer werden, so dass für die Hunde auch eine optische Abtrennung da ist (normalerweise klappt das ganz gut).

Kann das mit dem Vlies und den Gehwegplatten funktionieren? Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kamilah,
wenn die Gehwegplatten nass sind, werden sie rutschig, 
Ich habe über die Folie einfach Synthetikrasen gelegt, preiswert, und in vielen Farben erhältlich.
Aber wenn, dann ohne Untergrundnoppen, die lösen sich nämlich nach einiger Zeit im Wasser auf. 
Mein Hund hat ruckzuck begriffen, daß er einen eigenen Teicheingang hat. ---ohne Rutsch


----------



## Kamilah (21. Mai 2014)

Hi jolantha,

die Idee hat natürlich auch was. Hast du Vlies unter den Kunstrasen gelegt? Wäre schon sicherer, oder?
Macht die Sache auch preiswerter - und sieht vermutlich auch besser aus als Gehwegplatten.
Super, danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

wie schon gesagt, ich würde die Hunde nie in den Teich lassen. 
Unser Labrdor liebt Wasser über alles und war noch nie im Teich. 
Ich fand es unmöglich, als wir Besuch von einem anderen Hundebesitzer bekamen und der Hund als erstes in den Teich gesprungen ist und die Randbepflanzung platt gemacht hat.

Ich habe mir den Hund vorgeknöpft und seit dem geht er auch bei den Besitzern nicht mehr in den Teich....  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kamilah, 

wie bei Thomas dürfen meine Hunde auch nicht in die Tümpel. 

Das hat mehrere Gründe: zum einen weil ich nicht will, daß sie dort ständig den Boden aufwühlen
(und damit ja auch die Nährstoffsituation verschärfen), zum anderen, weil ich nicht möchte, 
daß die im Tümpel lebenden Kleinlebewesen immer gestört werden. 

Last not least haben sich in meinem Tümpel auch __ Blutegel angesiedelt....und die muss ich wirklich nicht 
an meinen Hunden haben, weil das, wenn sie dann irgendwann loslassen ziemlich lange nachblutet..
..ist im Haus dann eher "semi-erfreulich"...

Es gibt eine ganz kleine Kante am Tümpel, die mit E-Zaun abgezäunt ist. 

Das ist der Tränkezugang für die Pferde. Die Pferde stehen da zum Trinken maximal mit den Vorderhufen drin. 
Und genau soweit dürfen die Hunde auch drin stehen, wenn sie unbedingt dort trinken wollen. 

Die Hunde haben das ganz schnell akzeptiert 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2014)

...unsere gehen auch keinesfalls in die Teiche.
Wir haben viel Arbeit und Zeit investiert, uns da ein Biotop aufzubauen.
Müssen die Hunde unbedingt ins Wasser, geht es entweder ab an den Fluß
oder wenn es richtig heiß wird, stelle ich eine wasserbefüllte Maurerbütt hin,
langt zum Abkühlen.


----------



## Kamilah (21. Mai 2014)

Dass eure Hunde nicht in eure Teiche dürfen habe ich begriffen, besten Dank.
Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber hätte mich interessiert, ob eure Hunde rein dürfen oder nicht, dann hätte ich danach gefragt 

Da die Frage an jolantha untergegangen ist, frage ich einfach nochmal:
Vlies unter den Kunstrasen? Wie verhinderst du, dass der Kunstrasen aufschwimmt? An der Folie festgeklebt?

LG
Kamilah


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Mai 2014)

Mal andere Frage, wer sagt wo's lang geht Du oder Deine Hunde?

Riesen Problem dabei ist wenn Ihr irgendwo zu Besuch seid wird der Teich des zu Besuchenden von Deinen Hunden zerstört.

Egal wie Du es siehst, es ist recht sinnvoll dass mit Deinen Hunden auszudiskutieren.

Kannste glauben 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2014)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Dass eure Hunde nicht in eure Teiche dürfen habe ich begriffen, besten Dank.
> Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber hätte mich interessiert, ob eure Hunde rein dürfen oder nicht, dann hätte ich danach gefragt
> LG
> Kamilah



Genau das wollte ich auch antworten, warst aber schneller als ich .

Nein, ich habe kein Vlies unter dem Kunstrasen , gegen das Aufschwimmen habe ich auf die Ränder ein paar Feldsteine 
gelegt. Wenn er länger liegt, bleibt er von alleine unten. 
Wenn Du den " Rasen " aber vorher gut wässerst, und mit Sand ( Spielsand ) einreibst, bleibt er auch so liegen.


----------



## Kamilah (22. Mai 2014)

Hi jolantha,

da ich den Bereich ja eh mit Hohlblocksteinen vom Rest abtrennen will, stell ich die eben direkt auf den Kunstrasen, paßt 
Und mit Sand einreiben hätte ich eh gemacht, den "Trick" kannte ich schon


----------



## fischerl (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kamilah,

unser Hund darf in den Teich, genauso wie die Kinder! Ist aber auch ein Schwimmteich.
Die Teichlebewesen sind schnell genug und die Pflanzen halten es auch aus. Ist halt so.
Im Gegenteil die __ Frösche scheren sich einen Dreck drum, ob jemand im Teich ist oder nicht.
Genausowenig wie die __ Moderlieschen. Die schwimmen um den im Teich liegenden Hund herum (die Fische)
oder quaken ihn einen halben Meter entfernt von ihm lautstark an (die Frösche)...
Wir haben nur eine dicke armierte Folie - war bisher kein Problem.
Weder beim Rein- noch beim Teichrausgehen.
lg
Fischerl


----------



## Kamilah (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Fischerl,

wenn unsere mal so schwimmen würden, aber das ist bei den beiden echt zu viel verlangt. Die gehen maximal so weit rein, dass der Bauch nur nicht naß wird 
Freut mich zu lesen, dass Hund und Teich also doch geht. 

LG
Kamilah


----------



## BobbyT (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kamilah,
Teich und Hund geht. Habe gerade heute wieder festgestellt, dass Bobby sehr vorsichtig mit den Pflanzen ist. Ich habe den Flachwasserbereich extra umgebaut, damit Bobby problemlos im Liegen saufen kann.
LG Ulrike


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2014)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Hallo Fischerl,
> Die gehen maximal so weit rein, dass der Bauch nur nicht naß wird
> Freut mich zu lesen, dass Hund und Teich also doch geht.
> 
> ...



Meiner geht auch nur bis zum Bauch rein, und dann versucht er, den Teich leer zu saufen. 
Meine Koi lieben sein geschlabbere, immer wenn er säuft, schwimmen sie alle um seine Schnauze rum.
Wenn ich dann selber im Teich rumhüpfe, knibbeln meine Fische mir an den Beinen lang, 
Die großen kann ich dann ohne Probleme mit der Hand festhalten,und auf möglich __ Parasiten etc.
untersuchen.


----------



## fischerl (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo
unser erster Hund ging nur in den Flachbereich und tauchte Steine rauf (das tat er auch in Kübeln...).

Unser jetziger Hund ging zuerst auch nur in den Flachwasserbereich - allerdings ist er zu den Pflanzen nicht gerade zärtlich.
Meistens legt er sich genau in die Pflanzen (unter den Seerosen ist das Wasser kühler).

Voriges Jahr kam er drauf, dass er auch in den tiefen Bereich springen kann (wenn wir drin sind). Später ging es auch von alleine.
Heuer wartet er anscheinend noch drauf, dass wir ins tiefe Wasser gehen, noch bevorzugt er das Flachwasser...

lg
fischerl


----------

